# Telling Female Guppy Strains Apart



## MrKrabs (Sep 28, 2012)

One can obviously tell the different strains of MALE guppies apart by color (for the most part). Do female guppies have any visible signs to which strain the belong? By the color of the caudal fin? I would like to have 3 strains of males and will have 6 females. Just want to make sure when breeding which female belongs to which male.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

forgetaboutit......unless the female exhibits a specific trait of the strain you can't tell...


----------



## sean_130 (Sep 19, 2012)

Just let l
Them go crazy with breeding nature will do the rest my buddy has some crazy looking guppys.


----------

